# Did my heater burn my betta?



## Sweetstrwbrry (Apr 1, 2013)

I keep betta in a 1 gallon bowl while I'm trying to get the pH down in the 10 gallon so he can go in there. I changed the water 100% every other day. Last night he was fine. This morning I noticed the back end of his body was discolored! His body is navy blue but is now a discolored brown in that spot. It is really strange looking. He has pristine water conditions and the temp is always at 80 degrees. The heater goes underneath the rocks but I am wondering if it heated the rocks and he was laying on them. What can I do to heal this burn??? Poor guy


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

How high is your Ph that you're attempting to adjust it? It is most often better to leave the Ph alone rather trying to adjust it. As for the "burn", its hard to say without seeing it. Typically if you just keep the water pristine they will heal just fine, but obviously you'll want to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't get worse.


----------



## Sweetstrwbrry (Apr 1, 2013)

shellieca said:


> How high is your Ph that you're attempting to adjust it? It is most often better to leave the Ph alone rather trying to adjust it. As for the "burn", its hard to say without seeing it. Typically if you just keep the water pristine they will heal just fine, but obviously you'll want to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't get worse.


My ph is 8.2 in the 10 gallon because I've been using city water. The water I've been buying in the refillable jugs is 7.0. I'm gradually switching to that water. Te bettas fins were having a hard time with that water and also I lost two other bettas because of it. My cory catfish seem to be okay with that ph or have at least adjusted. I am just being on the safe side. I want his fins to be as beautiful as they can be! 

I'm worried about the burn. Will his blue coloring return? He seems to be acting the same. I can't think of what else would pop out of nowhere like this overnight :/


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I had a very similar situation with a betta I just got from PetCo (picture here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=166898). I actually think it's a fish disease.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Since the water temp is 80F, I don't think the heater burned him. Our own bodies are 98.6F, which is higher than the water temp. Yet, you wouldn't burn him by touching him.

Can you post a picture of the brown spot on him? Also, does it look like a "saddle" that goes sort of from one side, over his back, to the other side?


----------



## Sweetstrwbrry (Apr 1, 2013)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Since the water temp is 80F, I don't think the heater burned him. Our own bodies are 98.6F, which is higher than the water temp. Yet, you wouldn't burn him by touching him.
> 
> Can you post a picture of the brown spot on him? Also, does it look like a "saddle" that goes sort of from one side, over his back, to the other side?


OMG got home from work tonight and it looks worse. Fluffy white even. Please help! Here is a pic. He must have had it at the petstore I don't. Understand how he could have gotten this!


----------



## Sweetstrwbrry (Apr 1, 2013)

And the other side.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

It looks like either Columnaris (gram negative bacterial infection) or Saprolegnia (fungal infection).

I would *lower the water temp to about 76F.* (Bacteria grows faster in warmer water.)

I recommend using *API Triple Sulfa*.

If you can't get that, you can try *API Furan 2* or *Bifuran*, or *Jungle Fungus Clear*. (All three contain the same antibiotics.)

If you have *Kanaplex *on hand, that would be good too. (You can also use Kanaplex with Furan 2 (Bifuran/Fungus Clear).

Good website:
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/columnaris.html


----------



## Sweetstrwbrry (Apr 1, 2013)

This may sound insensitive but I really don't want to spend $15 on a medication that I've only had this betta for a week. If Petco would take care of their fish, this wouldn't happen! I'm sick of this... This is the 3rd betta I've had problems with and all within a few weeks of getting it. It has literally been A WEEK! Don't they have medications on hand they can let me have? Every fish I have ever bought medication for a fish in the past, 100% of the time that fish has died. UGH!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

It looks exactly like what my betta from Petco had.  I'm sorry. I am just hoping I don't transfer it to my other fish. Once my guy's spot looked like that, he died the same day. I would take pictures to the pet store now, tell them it's a very contagious disease, and see what they might do for you.


----------



## Sweetstrwbrry (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank God I have him in his own bowl. If my beautiful tankful of cories got this I would be super upset! I had him in there for one day a week ago and took him out and put him in the bowl. And that was before him showing any signs (this started yesterday). All cories are healthy. I suppose I will call them and ask. It's crazy because he looked perfectly healthy at the pet store and his water was clean. I change the water 100% every other day. No way this happened on my end!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah. I would worry about your cories anyway, because he probably had the disease and it just hadn't manifested much yet.  If it's columnaris, it's extremely contagious. You and I both need to find out if there is some prophylactic treatment for our other tanks--I posted a thread asking about it: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...reatment-other-tanks-after-columnaris-168170/


----------



## Sweetstrwbrry (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I called petco. They said they could refund the fish but would not offer medicine to treat it. Typical. So now I have to decide if I should buy the medicine and try or what. If the fish dies do you think I could return the meds? This is unbelievably ridiculous. 

I had the betta in the 10 gallon for less than 24 hours and have been doing a partial water change (10%) every other day (bc of trying to switch water sources to get the pH down) Would that help clear out anything? So long as he didn't show the signs, was he not contagious?


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweetstrwbrry said:


> This may sound insensitive but I really don't want to spend $15 on a medication that I've only had this betta for a week. If Petco would take care of their fish, this wouldn't happen! I'm sick of this... This is the 3rd betta I've had problems with and all within a few weeks of getting it. It has literally been A WEEK! Don't they have medications on hand they can let me have? Every fish I have ever bought medication for a fish in the past, 100% of the time that fish has died. UGH!


Did you clean/ disinfect your tank and air dry under the sun for a day or two in between betas? If not, this explains serial sickness with your previous bettas. the next betta will pick up the columnar is or ick due to stress in a new tank environment caused by the opportunistic bacteria existing in your tank right now.


----------



## Sweetstrwbrry (Apr 1, 2013)

My other fish didn't have this. One died suddenly and the other had fin rot due to poor water changes (I've really stepped it up now) but none of them exhibited this fungus growth.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweetstrwbrry said:


> Well I called petco. They said they could refund the fish but would not offer medicine to treat it. Typical. So now I have to decide if I should buy the medicine and try or what. If the fish dies do you think I could return the meds? This is unbelievably ridiculous.
> 
> I had the betta in the 10 gallon for less than 24 hours and have been doing a partial water change (10%) every other day (bc of trying to switch water sources to get the pH down) Would that help clear out anything? So long as he didn't show the signs, was he not contagious?


As a suggestion, most betta do get sick at least once in its life, having some meds handy would be good. It does not sound like you are treating them as disposable pets like disposable plates cos you sounded stress with the dilemma on getting meds.

At least get some AQ salt and Epsom salt which treats a number of diseases as initial conservative approach. It will be fewer than $5 for AQ salt as starters. As for the patch your betta has, if you do not want to treat it, return to Petco. They probably would let it waste away on the shelf. See if member Moonshadow would come to its rescue. If so the little guy is in luck.


----------



## Sweetstrwbrry (Apr 1, 2013)

I am stressed because I just want a betta that will live. Every fish I've ever had that has gotten sick has always died. It's so frustrating!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I think your best bet to get a healthy betta is to buy from a little fish store instead of a PetCo or Petsmart, etc. Also, when you look at the bettas, really look for one that appears healthy and active--not just one you love the colors of or that you feel sorry for.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

How he is acting otherwise ? I was wondering , hoping if it can be slime coat? Well how i understand that slime coat can be from the using Stress coat, injuries, aqauarium salt. If it columnaris it will progress very fast and fish will get lethargic and refuse to eat. And while you don't have medications i would start him on 3 tsp of the aquarium salt. Pre mix it and make sure it dissolved and do 2-50% water change as soon as you can about 3 hrs apart and then continue daily 100% water changes. But water temperature is very important it get really warse fast with warmer temperature. So lower it slowly though. Realyl slowly may be 1-2* every hour. I even saw that people recommending 72*.
Well it just my hope that it can be slime coat but it probably columnaris.


----------



## Sweetstrwbrry (Apr 1, 2013)

He has been acting the same. I went and got him Kordon rid-fungus... Do you think that will work? Petco said I could return it if it doesn't work. If its columnaris wouldn't the growth be by his eyes, nose, and mouth? I'm taking a gamble that it is a fungal infection. I don't think the Kordon treats columnaris.


----------



## Sweetstrwbrry (Apr 1, 2013)

Now there appears to be white cottony stuff coming out of his gills. That wasn't there before. I can't tell if it is getting worse or if the medicine is working and the stuff is coming out. What is going on?!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

just realized sweetstrwbrry was using aq salt for almost 10 days and stopped it yesterday? Not sure how much of the dose you been using? Just still wondering if it just access of his slime coat. Not sure if he was lethargic before using the salt and then got better with the treatment or he got lethargic after you finish the salt? And i spoke to sweetstrwbrry by pm she said he is more active now after she put treatment of the medications in.


----------

